# Charlie my Bichon Frise x Puppy



## honey1962 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Charlie my Bichon Frise x puppy. He is 13 weeks old


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh lovely puppy


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

is he crossed with a shih tzu?/. he's cute btw


----------



## honey1962 (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone asks if he is crossed with a Shitzu, the breeder said he is crossed with a Maltese, but even the vet said he looks more shitzu cross that maltese.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Maltese are all white though rent they and bichons are so he should be all white shouldnt he? or does it not work like that? He is a handsome boy


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I have seen lots of black and black&white Maltese/Bichon mixes so don't know what the actual story is  He is super cute whatever is in there. Maltese and Bichons are very similar and part of the same family - can't see crossing them changes that much 
Can't wait to see pics of him as he grows


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought maltese and bichons were pure white. He looks very like a shih tzu puppy to me and a ridiculously cute one at that


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww he is a little cutie 

were his siblings similar markings?


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

He's gorgeous .. I'm jealous! x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww he's so cute realy suits his name


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the bichon must stand out more on the crosses because Penny is crossed with a king charles spaniel and looked like a dark version of that at charlies age

look.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how cute is he, and i thought he looks very much like a shih tzu cross,


----------



## honey1962 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with everyone who says he looks like a Shitzu cross. I asked the vet if it was possible to be crossed with maltese because of his colourings and she said it is possible but he looks more like a Shitzu cross. The litter of puppys had four plain white and two with colours Charlies got black patches and one of the others had light brown patches. The vet told me that it is possible for a dog to be pregnant by two different dogs at the same time and that may be what happened as the breeder has over 20 dogs so maybe the Shitzu mated with her too. Everyone keeps asking me if he is a Shitzu. I dont really mind what he is crossed with because he is gorgeous and he is such a happy loving little puppy and a bundle of joy. It would be nice to know though but I dont suppose I will ever know for sure.


----------

